# Some reference pics from origiganl 70`s + 80`s negatives



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Some reference pics from original 70`s + 80`s negatives*

Hi,

I scanned the first bunch.. don`t know if you need it 


















































Have fun:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix! Didn't realize so many people were driving Cutlasses. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, did you take those pictures and own the work?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Wow, did you take those pictures and own the work?


No, I live in Germany..... bought a bunch of original negatives and scans via epay - stuff from a NASCAR photographer.

It`s a part from my big NASCAR collection with old stuff from the 70`s and 80`s


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*1979 Winston 500 Highlights*

I love that era!!!

You might love this....






Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Great, thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

next....


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

David Pearson


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

David Pearson


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

next one











Not perfect, but the negatives are very old...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Those are VERY KOOL!!!!!

I would be interested in seeing ANY MoPar's. ESPECIALLY any Dodge Magnums, Chrysler Imperials, Dodge Mirada's. (I don't ask for much do I?)

Marty


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Here we are, Roger Mc Cluskey

Mc Cluskey
, some sratches


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wendell Scott


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

A.J.Foyt. Black and White big size photo.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

David Pearson. Black and White big size photo.










:wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

satellite1 said:


> Wendell Scott


Thanks for that(this )pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Wendell Scott*

For any Wendell Scott fans, the book Hard Driving: The Wendell Scott Story is an excellent read.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

this is only a 3 click work on this negative....so the quality is not the best


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

satellite1 said:


> this is only a 3 click work on this negative....so the quality is not the best


Looks like either a team car to the JD Stacy #5 car that Neil Bonnett was driving about that time, or that it is a former #5 car that was sold and all they did was re-number it. Somewhere along the line I know Bonnett picked up Armor-All as a sponsor on the #5.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

May have to do a version of that Magnum when Bruce get's the bodies finished. Sweet pix and thanks for posting. Love seeing those old stockers with the big chrome bumpers on the front and not all looking alike..  


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

satellite1 said:


> this is only a 3 click work on this negative....so the quality is not the best


Thanks! That's what I'm talkin' about!

I'll have to do some research to see who drove this.

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> Thanks! That's what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> I'll have to do some research to see who drove this.
> 
> Marty


I think it is Ferrel Harris, who made three starts in 1978 for JD Stacy in a #6 Dodge . . . http://www.ultimateracinghistory.com/racelist2.php?uniqid=294


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Afx had it right when they made those 70's NASCAR bodies. Would be cool if AW made a set of those cars:

Chevelle
Charger
Roadrunner
Magnum
Mercury
Matador
Thunderbird

One thing though, If you guys do make a set, you gotta take care of the body warp on the Charger.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Black Gold # 3


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Rusty Wallace


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Not NASCAR...but IROC

George Dyer


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's the one thing I liked when the Toyota teams started running, old school CHROME wheels. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

dlw said:


> Afx had it right when they made those 70's NASCAR bodies. Would be cool if AW made a set of those cars:
> 
> Chevelle
> Charger
> ...


They make the first three. They need to fix the Chevelle rear too.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

another George Dyer Porsche negative scan


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

MUST...HAVE...DAVID...PEARSON...1976...DAYTONA WINNER!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

next one


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Frank Warren


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Next Olds


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

next one


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Keep the pics coming satellite1 they are great. Got any details on the #9 car?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Keep the pics coming satellite1 they are great. Got any details on the #9 car?


Tomorrow I can scan the negative again - only the car -. Actually I don`t know the driver, maybe I can find something in the UMI nascar yearbooks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

satellite1 said:


> Tomorrow I can scan the negative again - only the car -. Actually I don`t know the driver, maybe I can find something in the UMI nascar yearbooks.


 
Bill Elliott dude.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bill Elliott dude.


Thanks Doba:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bill Elliott dude.


You said dude. My work here is done...:freak:


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

sweat pics!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> sweat pics!!!


Yes, they were just starting to experiment with a 'cool suit' back in those days.
No air cooled helmet, and no power steering.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Keep the pics coming satellite1 they are great. Got any details on the #9 car?


How do you placed your individual avatar ?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Avatars! You have to be a paid up Hobby Talk member to do a custom avatar. Click on my settings, then edit avatar. If you are paid up there is a custom avatar box at the bottom of that page. Right click on the avatar you want copy link location and then paste link location in the "option one" box. If the avatar is too big it will not work. When you have the avatar you want click save changes at the bottom of the page. If I skipped a step or got something wrong feel free to correct me. Have fun.

Cheers Dave.


----------

